# hair transplant



## Junaer (Jan 7, 2011)

What are your thoughts and experiences?
How much will it cost?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Have you heard of anyone in Dubai who is well-respected in the field? I would suggest you have a read of these forums, it has a lot of user experiences: Hair Loss Help Forums

My understanding is hair transplants are very expensive, involve scarring on the head and if done by someone who is not skilled can look awful.


----------

